# Frontier 85 news!



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/frontier-85/videos

New Frontier info released! Finally!! Harness to 85 lbs & 20" torso height, booster to 120 lbs, 5'5".


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

5'5''! that's taller than I am!


----------



## MayLibertySprout (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/frontier-85/videos

New Frontier info released! Finally!! Harness to 85 lbs & 20" torso height, booster to 120 lbs, 5'5".


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be watching with great anticipation the release of this seat....I wonder if the installation issues have been resolved? That will be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes, they redesigned the belt path! I'm preordering mine. I need to do a 3-across and there's no way I can do that with a Regent, so I'm hoping this will work for us.


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

booster to 120 lbs, 5'5"
Accommodates 2/3 of our family! Guess I'll drive ...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Obviously most kids don't need to be in high-backed boosters when they are 5'5", but it's nice to have the option for vehicles that don't have adequate head/neck support in the back seats.


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

I am so excited about this car seat! I just read about it on another website. We have been putting off buying our dd a new car seat for a long time. I was about to just go and order her a Frontier a few days ago because she has almost outgrow her Decathlon by height. I will definitely pre-order the 85!


----------



## organicmommy (May 16, 2005)

Where can we preorder them from and does anyone know when they are supposed to come out? I just ordered the other frontier but I am thinking that I may send it back or cancel my order if I can and wait for the new one to come out. I would LOVE to be able to preorder it and know that it was coming as soon as they came out. We have one of the previous frontiers and the main thing we hate about it is the install issues, but dd loves her seat, says its comfy etc. We are needing to upgrade out other dd out of her Recaro that I personally don't think is as safe and also has issues with the belts twisting.

Hugs
Jessica


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I sure wish this had been out 2 years ago! Maybe I'll be able to get one for dd in a few years, though it'd probably be overkill for her!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

It's 251.99 shipped at babycatalog.com.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

They are shipping now.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

So if I lose 40lbs or so, I can finally have comfy seatbelts?


----------

